# anar a...



## Roi Marphille

Hola de nou!
Continuo encuriosit per temes de la nostra estimada llengua. 

A Vic diuen: 
"anem a cine"  
"anem a plaça"  

Enlloc de: 
"anem *al* cine"  
"anem *a la* plaça" 

Algú sap el perqué???
Hi ha altres llocs on es digui així també?

Salut, 

Roi


----------



## Samaruc

Em sorprèn descobrir-ho, no ho sabia.

Ací ho diem sempre amb article.

Si de cas, potser he sentit alguna vegada dir "anar a ciutat" o "passar l'estiu a ciutat", però en tot cas serien casos aïllats i poc freqüents en els parlars valencians, allò més comú seria amb article.

Salutacions!


----------



## belén

Oh, jo tampoc ho sabia..qué curios!! 

A veure, respecta a Sa Roqueta, si ho hagués d'escriure, escriuria "Anem al cine" però lo que deim no se com s'escriu però sona aixi:

Anem a n'es cine. 

Salut!
Be


----------



## Roi Marphille

Amic Samaruc, gràcies pels teus comentaris

A mi, per ser sincer, em fa una mica de ràbia això de deixar-se l'article! 
Jo sóc d'un poble de la comarca d'Osona i sempre "corregeix-ho" als meus amics de Vic quan ho diuen..
el que no sóc conscient però, és de la dimensió geogràfica d'aquesta característica...no se si és una cosa molt de Vic o si també o diuen a Olot, Girona..etc..
Jo diria que al meu poble no ho diem, i està realment a tocar Vic! curiós no?
Bé, a veure si algun altre company ens treu l'aigua clara..


----------



## Samaruc

belen said:
			
		

> Oh, jo tampoc ho sabia..qué curios!!
> 
> A veure, respecta a Sa Roqueta, si ho hagués d'escriure, escriuria "Anem al cine" però lo que deim no se com s'escriu però sona aixi:
> 
> Anem a n'es cine.
> 
> Salut!
> Be



Hola Betlem,

Això que dius és un fenòmen bastant estès encara que varia d'uns dialectes a altres.

Quan la preposició A és seguida per una vocal, és bastant habitual afegir-hi un so que permeta separar-la de la paraula que segueix (sembla que així sona millor). Alguns dialectes hi afegeixen una N (a es -> aN es) mentre que altres (és el cas d'alguns parlars valencians) hi afegeixen una D. Per exemple: Dóna-li-ho aD ell.

Salutacions a tots.


----------



## belén

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Hola Betlem,
> 
> Això que dius és un fenòmen bastant estès encara que varia d'uns dialectes a altres.
> 
> Quan la preposició A és seguida per una vocal, és bastant habitual afegir-hi un so que permeta separar-la de la paraula que segueix (sembla que així sona millor). Alguns dialectes hi afegeixen una N (a es -> aN es) mentre que altres (és el cas d'alguns parlars valencians) hi afegeixen una D. Per exemple: Dóna-li-ho aD ell.
> 
> Salutacions a tots.



Aaah, és impresionant lo molt que saps! Dona gust aprendre amb tu..
Mira, dons aixó que dius de "dóna-li-ho aD ell" em recorda a una cosa que em va cridar molt l'atenció quan vaig anar a viure a BCN.
Allà diuen "Dóna-li-ho aM ell" (cosa que em sona super sexy, per cert  )
i no entenia a sant de qué venia...A la fi s'aclara el misteri, jeje

Una aferrada,
Be


----------



## Anna Più

> Hola de nou! Continuo encuriosit per temes de la nostra estimada llengua.
> A Vic diuen:
> "anem a cine"
> "anem a plaça"
> Enlloc de:
> "anem *al* cine"
> "anem *a la* plaça"
> Algú sap el perqué???Hi ha altres llocs on es digui així també?
> Salut,
> Roi


 
Hola a tothom!
Anem a plaça o ... anem a mercat! 
A Vic, anar a plaça vol dir anar a mercat (ni a la plaça “x” ni el mercat “Y”, és anar a aquell mercat, el del dimarts o del dissabte!). 
És una manera col·loquial de dir-ho, però normativament no és correcte, si volem dir que anem als espais cine o plaça.
Ara bé, diria que cine i plaça, dits d’aquesta manera, amb la a, sense l’article, perden una mica la condició d’espai, i adquireixen un *sentit de direcció*, no?
Si és així també podria dir-se:
Anem cap a cine
Anem cap a plaça
*Llavors, normativament està acceptat dir i escriure anar a cine i anar a plaça!**
És com dir _anem a Malta o anem cap a Malta, o tal com diu en Samaruc, anem a ciutat._

A Osona Nord diuen *Nem*_ a cine i *nem* a plaça_! (però escriuen anem).

Salut i fins aviat!
A.

(*A.Castellanos: Normativa bàsica de la llengua catalana. Universitat Autònoma de Barcelona. 1998).


----------



## belén

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hola a tothom!
> Anem a plaça o ... anem a mercat!
> A Vic, anar a plaça vol dir anar a mercat (ni a la plaça “x” ni el mercat “Y”, és anar a aquell mercat, el del dimarts o del dissabte!).
> És una manera col·loquial de dir-ho, però normativament no és correcte, si volem dir que anem als espais cine o plaça.
> Ara bé, diria que cine i plaça, dits d’aquesta manera, amb la a, sense l’article, perden una mica la condició d’espai, i adquireixen un *sentit de direcció*, no?
> Si és així també podria dir-se:
> Anem cap a cine
> Anem cap a plaça
> *Llavors, normativament està acceptat dir i escriure anar a cine i anar a plaça!**
> És com dir _anem a Malta o anem cap a Malta, o tal com diu en Samaruc, anem a ciutat._
> 
> A Osona Nord diuen *Nem*_ a cine i *nem* a plaça_! (però escriuen anem).
> 
> Salut i fins aviat!
> A.
> 
> (*A.Castellanos: Normativa bàsica de la llengua catalana. Universitat Autònoma de Barcelona. 1998).



Dons ara que ho dius, es vera, "anar a plaça" també ho empreem noltros per di "anar al mercat", de fet, devora de ca mu mare el mercat encara es fa a la plaça.  Mai li he sentit di "vaig al mercat" 

En canvi si que se diu "vaig a sa Plaça Major" 

Be


----------



## Samaruc

Potser, tal com apunta Anna, la clau és pensar si parlem d'un lloc determinat, i aleshores du article, o si parlem d'un lloc "arquetípic" (no sé si m'estic explicant bé...) i més que referir-nos al lloc ens referim a allò que simbolitza el lloc o allò que es fa al lloc i aleshores no en du.

Per exemple, si diem "vaig al mercat/a la plaça" estem referint-nos a que ens desplacem a un mercat/plaça en concret mentre que si diem "vaig a mercat/plaça" estem incidint més en l'acció, en allò que anem a fer al mercat o a la plaça (això és, comprar), que no pas en el lloc en sí.

Inicialment havia pres els exemples d'en Roi en el sentit literal del lloc i per això m'havien sorprès, però, de fet, si ho pense millor, si que hi ha locucions totalment quotidianes a València en què prescindim de l'article: "anar a taula" (a fer allò que es fa a taula: menjar), "anar a casa" (a la llar) i altres... que són distintes de dir "anar a la taula" (acostar-nos físicament a la taula), "anar a la casa" (no és la nostra llar)... En realitat el significat és diferent.

...Ara, aplicat als cines no ho havia sentit mai.

Has tret bon tema, Roi, molt interessants totes les aportacions que hi ha hagut.

Salutacions a tots!


----------



## Anna Più

> Samaruc: Potser, tal com apunta Anna, la clau és pensar si parlem d'un lloc determinat, i aleshores du article, o si parlem d'un lloc "arquetípic" (no sé si m'estic explicant bé...) i més que referir-nos al lloc ens referim a allò que simbolitza el lloc o allò que es fa al lloc i aleshores no en du.


 Perfectament t'expliques, Samaruc! (com no!) jo no sabia com dir-ho això de pesar més l'acció que l'espai...


> Belen: (...)devora de ca mu mare


 Amb el _devora_ i el _mu, Belen, _aquesta frase té un so molt entranyable!
A reveure,
A+


----------



## Laia

Molt interessant tot plegat... 

a mi el que em fa molta gràcia (com veureu jo sóc molt camaca jajaja) és quan alguns amics meus de la uab diuen "anar a casa meu" enlloc "d'anar a casa meva"... vosaltres com ho diueu?

fins ara!


----------



## belén

Laia said:
			
		

> Molt interessant tot plegat...
> 
> a mi el que em fa molta gràcia (com veureu jo sóc molt camaca jajaja) és quan alguns amics meus de la uab diuen "anar a casa meu" enlloc "d'anar a casa meva"... vosaltres com ho diueu?
> 
> fins ara!


Anar a ca nostra 

Edit: Encara que visc tota sola eh? Té gràcia...


----------



## Laia

belen said:
			
		

> Anar a ca nostra
> 
> Edit: Encara que visc tota sola eh? Té gràcia...


 
de fet sona fantàstic...   m'encanta!


----------



## belén

Laia said:
			
		

> de fet sona fantàstic...   m'encanta!


Has d'anar a passar una temporadeta a "ses illes", disfrutaras molt de com es xerra allà, especialment anant als pobles.
Hi ha un poble que es diu Pollença a on empreen s'article "lo", per exemple diuen "lo sabate" 

Uy, vaja exemple estic donant fent aquest "peaso off topic" 

Adeu!!


----------



## Laia

sí sí!! a Mallorca!! ja hi vaig ser fa uns anys, i a Menorca l'any passat. Sí, que vaig disfrutar, sí.  
S'article salat m'apassiona...


----------



## Roi Marphille

belen said:
			
		

> Allà diuen "Dóna-li-ho aM ell" (cosa que em sona super sexy, per cert  )


...mmm..jo ho dic!... 
però per sexy...la parla de ses Illes!


----------



## ampurdan

Una altra:

"La meva iaia (o la "meu" àvia) va a missa". 

No crec que l'ús del possessiu masculí per un substantiu femení sigui normatiu, però a Girona i a l'Empordà ho fem servir molt, sobretot davant paraules que comencen per vocal, però també "a ca meu/ a casa meu".


----------



## tamen

Bon dia a tothom.

Sóc nou en aquest cenacle i la conversa és molt antiga, però ara que la veig vull dir qu jo conec totes aquestes expressions en què l'article desapareix o no apareix.

anar a missa
anar a ofici (missa solemne amb uns quants capellans, anterior a la concelebrada)
anar a col·legi
anar a escola
anar a estudi
anar a plaça
anar a mercat
anar a futbol
anar a teatre
i, per analogia, anar a cine

i potser encara me'n deixo.

A revuere


----------



## betulina

Jo també m'hi afegeixo. Aquí també es diu "*anar a mar*", i "*anar a bàsquet*", ara que dius futbol, Tamen (benvingut!).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Jo també m'hi afegeixo. Aquí també es diu "*anar a mar*", i "*anar a bàsquet*", ara que dius futbol, Tamen (benvingut!).


 
I jo també m'hi afegeixo i et dono la benvinguda, Tamen. Al meu poble, si ets de la vila, per anar a la platja diem "anar a baix a mar". Tot i que més aviat la gent de tota la vida diu "mart"! . "Anar a Mart": us ho imagineu?


----------



## betulina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I jo també m'hi afegeixo i et dono la benvinguda, Tamen. Al meu poble, si ets de la vila, per anar a la platja diem "anar a baix a mar". Tot i que més aviat la gent de tota la vida diu "mart"! . "Anar a Mart": us ho imagineu?



A Badalona, de la zona dels barris més propers a la costa i de tradició més pescadora se'n diu "baix a mar", també!  I la gent gran, principalment, "mar" ho pronuncien no "mart" sinó "marc".  És curiós perquè amb la resta de paraules que se'ls afegeix una consonant al final (bar, or, cor...) és igualment una -t, només amb "mar" és una -c.


----------



## Mei

Jo diria "na la platja", "nal jardí", etc...



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Tot i que més aviat la gent de tota la vida diu "mart"! . "Anar a Mart": us ho imagineu?



I també van en trenc o els agraden els trencs elèctrics*... *ho he sentit més d'un cop.*

*Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> "mar" ho pronuncien no "mart" sinó "marc".  És curiós perquè amb la resta de paraules que se'ls afegeix una consonant al final (bar, or, cor...) és igualment una -t, només amb "mar" és una -c.


 
Aquesta és boníssima: mai no l'havia sentida!


----------



## brau

així m'esteu deixant amb això de mart, marc, trenc, cort etc. No en tenia ni idea!


----------

